# Anyone else hear anything about SIG stopping inportation of SIG PRO Series Pistols &



## gijohnny223 (Mar 24, 2011)

I was at a local dealer today looking for Mags for my 2022 and I was told that SIG stopped importing the SIG PRO 2022's and Mags for them. Anyone now anything about this if it is true or not?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Wasn't at a Gander Mountain was it?


----------



## gijohnny223 (Mar 24, 2011)

No.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

They are being built in the US now.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Wasn't at a Gander Mountain was it?


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## gijohnny223 (Mar 24, 2011)

I talked to a SIG sales rep and he told me that what I was told was false. My Bad:buttkick:


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

The SigPro has been "discontinued" at least 1/2 dozen times. They are now made primarily in Exeter, NH and are listed in the 2011 dealer catalog.


----------

